# The Vaping Rabbit - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (17/5/15)

We have chosen two dreamy dessert profiles from The Vaping Rabbit.

THE VAPING RABBIT is a boutique small-batch e-liquid company found in the wondrous rabbit hole of Los Angeles. Started in 2006 as a fusion between two businesses owned by proprietor Barbara Villegas, one being a hookah bar and the other an ice cream shop, THE VAPING RABBIT has grown into a company which prides itself as one of the more high-end top shelf producers of the vaping world, something you can tell just by looking at the bottle. 

Their juices, made from all-natural ingredients, are comprised of 99% vegetable glycerin and utilize a very unique method of flavor production referred to as “steam distillation”. 

By boiling the organic fruit/spices/herbs collected from gardens basking in the southern California sunlight, and then collecting the flavor via the produced steam, the artisan crafters are able to add flavorings to their juice through natural aromatic methods allowing the high VG content to hold flavor comparable to a higher PG content e-liquid. The liquid is then aged in the bottle before being released for sale, allowing for these impeccable e-juices to be enjoyed exactly as creator Barbara intended. 



*The Alice by The Vaping Rabbit features a flavor profile of Classic Tres Leches Cake with a fruity glaze. Great for those who like dessert vapes, The Alice is sure to please.

MAX VG

30ml*








*The White Rabbit by The Vaping Rabbit features a flavor profile of Blueberry Shortbread Cookies with a Creamy Lemon Frosting. Reminiscent of the finest dessert that is strong yet not overpowering, it's a great flavor for dessert and sweets enthusiasts.

MAX VG*

*30ml





These will be available to purchase tomorrow 

*
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/the-vaping-rabbit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (18/5/15)

@Sir Vape - will you be bringing in Milk Man at any point?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/5/15)

Hey Yiannaki

To be honest the guys at Mob have The Milk Man line as it is and I'd rather there be more of range available for everyone rather than duplicating if you get what I'm saying. We will bring in the other additional Rabbit flav's in the next couple weeks along with the rest of The Tradional Juice Co. range.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape (25/5/15)

Ruby Roo vapes the Rabbit


----------

